# BrainTuner



## Samuro (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe vor so einen Brain Tuner zu programmieren als Abschlussarbeit. 
Ein paar kennen das vielleicht / wenn nicht : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nun wollte ich fragen ob Ihr ein paar Tipps für mich habt da das mein 1. Programm wird (abgesehen von den klienen Testprogrammen) gibt es irgendwelche "Templates" die mir weiterhelfen können? 
Wie soll ich am bessten vorgehen? 


Ich danke im voraus für hilfreiche Antworten 

Samuro


----------



## XHelp (16. Mai 2011)

Samuro hat gesagt.:


> Nun wollte ich fragen ob Ihr ein paar Tipps für mich habt da das mein *1. Programm* wird (abgesehen von den klienen Testprogrammen)


Tipp: lass es :joke:


> Wie soll ich am bessten vorgehen?


Soll das auch auf mobilen Geräten laufen? Bei iPhone bist du nämlich hier nicht ganz richtig.
In welche Richtung erwartest du jetzt Tipps? Da kann man alles und nichts sagen.


----------



## Samuro (16. Mai 2011)

Nun ja eben Tipps wie man zuerst vorgeht zb wie ich zuerst vorgehen soll, auf was ich achten muss, usw
Das komplette Programm dürft und will ich ja auch nicht 



> Soll das auch auf mobilen Geräten laufen? Bei iPhone bist du nämlich hier nicht ganz richtig.
> In welche Richtung erwartest du jetzt Tipps? Da kann man alles und nichts sagen.


Ich würde sagen eher auf dem PC für Iphone etc wärs schwierig das Produkt zu präsentieren ^^

und zu :


> Tipp: lass es



So ein Programm war ein Vorschlag von einem Applikationsentwickler den mein Lehrer kennt. 
<.< Da ich meine Ziele zu hoch gesetzt habe hat er gesagt ich soll doch mcih an dieses Ziel probieren.

Ich hab schon Bestätigt das ich das Programm machen will = ob ich will oder nicht muss mich jetzt reinarbeiten

Nun am Anfang hatte ich auch wirklich 0 Bock das zu machen aber nun finde ich langsam das Interesse


----------

